# Nächstes Lied in Itunes



## Tino (28. Jan 2007)

Hey!

Habe da ein Problem und zwar folgendes;
Ich möchte ein kleines Java Programm schreiben (einfacher Button mit Actionlistener), wenn ich nun diesen Button klicke soll in Itunes das nächste Lied gespielt werden, egal ob Itunes nun das aktive Fenster ist oder ob nicht.

Meine überlegung war folgende:

Die Tastenkürzel für Itunes, nächstes Lied ist "strg+pfeil_rechts".
Wenn ich nun irgendwie "sagen" könnte dass Java sobald ich den Button klicke "strg+pfeil_rechts" für Itunes ausführen soll wäre mein Problem gelöst.

Aber die entscheidente Frage, wie stell ich das an?! Oder habt ihr gar andere Lösungsansätze?

Vielen Dank!

lg,
Tino


----------



## Guest (28. Jan 2007)

Geht nicht in Java. Dafür braucht man Hooks und WinAPI Kenntnisse!
Sowas kann man nicht platformunabhängig programmieren.


----------



## dieta (28. Jan 2007)

@Gast: Quatsch! Red' keinen Müll! Natürlich geht das!

@Tino:
Schau' dir mal die Klasse java.awt.Robot an. Damit geht das problemlos:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Robot.html


----------



## andererGast (29. Jan 2007)

war hier nicht eben noch nen zweitest posting vom gast?


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2007)

Doch, ich habe es gelöscht weil es nur als "Trollpost" bezeichnet werden kann (nicht wegen der Aussage, die vielleicht sogar richtig sein mag, aber weil sie _unbegründet_ dieta widersprochen hatte). Bei weiteren inhaltslosen Gästepostings werde ich das wiederholen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Jan 2007)

@dieta: Das bringt aber nichts wenn iTunes nicht im Vordergrund ist, denn dann kommt der Event nicht an, oder? Hab grade kein iTunes da, deshalb kann ich's nicht testen.


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, ich habe es gelöscht weil es nur als "Trollpost" bezeichnet werden kann (nicht wegen der Aussage, die vielleicht sogar richtig sein mag, aber weil sie _unbegründet_ dieta widersprochen hatte). Bei weiteren inhaltslosen Gästepostings werde ich das wiederholen.



hättest du zumindest zur diskussion lassen können, war ja richtig mit dem focus


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2007)

Hätte der Gast mehr geschrieben als "Funktioniert nicht", so wie z.B. KSG9|sebastian, hätte ich es garantiert stehen lassen.
Aber ohne Begründung ist das nicht hilfreich, sondern stört nur.


----------



## Tino (29. Jan 2007)

Danke schon mal für eure Vorschläge,
diese Klasse scheint ja schon mal der richtige Ansatz zu sein, allerdings glaube ich leider auch nicht, dass das funktionieren wird wenn Itunes das nicht aktive Fenster ist.

Hat jemand von euch denn irgendeinen Vorschlag?
Verzweifel schon langsam an dem problem 

Danke!


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2007)

Nö, wenn iTunes keinen Globalen Key-Listener hat, dann kannste die Idee knicken.


----------



## Tino (29. Jan 2007)

Mir ist noch eine Idee gekommen und zwar;
Man müsste doch irgendwie herausfinden können welches Fenster gerade aktiv ist.
Dieses Fenster, nennen wir es "x", merken.
Nun das benötigte Fenster in den Vordergrund holen lassen (z.B. Itunes)
Und zu guter letzt Fenster "x" in den Vordergrund holen lassen.

Gibts dafür etwas passendes? Habe leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## dieta (29. Jan 2007)

Ich würde sagen: Wenn du weißt , wo der Taskleisteneintrag von ITunes ist, (z.B. ITunes wird immer als erstes Programm geöffnet und inst daher ganz links in der Taskleiste), dann kannst du es vllt. versuchen, indem du mit einem Robot diesen Eintrag anklickst, falls er nicht aktiv ist. (Das sieht man (bei Windows zumindest) ja an der Farbe. Und die kannst du auch mit Robot über einen kleinen Screenshot abfragen.
Wenn du dann noch das vorherige fenster wieder aktivieren möchtest, musst du nur noch auf dem Screenshot nach dessen aktiviertem Eintrag suchen, dessen Position du dir dann merkst, und den du dann nachher wieder anklickst.


----------



## Tino (29. Jan 2007)

Hm, danke, aber das ist viel zu kompliziert.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man Tastenkombinationen für inaktive Fenster mit C oder sonst irgendeiner Sprache ausführen kann?


----------



## me1357 (29. Jan 2007)

Also wenn es dir nur um iTunes unter Windows geht, könnte das vielleicht hilfreich sein:
http://developer.apple.com/sdk/itunescomsdk.html
http://blogs.msdn.com/dancre/archive/2004/05/08/128645.aspx


----------



## dieta (30. Jan 2007)

Unter Windows kann man auch per alt+tab das Fenster Wechseln.
Und das ließe sich ja relativ gut per Robot simulieren.


----------



## leobm (1. Feb 2007)

me1357 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn es dir nur um iTunes unter Windows geht, könnte das vielleicht hilfreich sein:
> http://developer.apple.com/sdk/itunescomsdk.html
> http://blogs.msdn.com/dancre/archive/2004/05/08/128645.aspx



itunescomsdk könnte man dann wohl über JACOB (JAVA-COM Bridge) auch ansprechen.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/jacob-project/


----------

